# e-bay purchase



## Ghostrider (Jul 28, 2008)

I know alot of you good folks deal with e-bay. I have won the bid on some  ball  jars. I want to add insurance because there is more than one jar. The seller sent me an invoice that did not include insurance. Before I pay I'd like to add it but I don't know how. I e-mailed the seller but have not heard back from them. Any help would be appreciated. I'd also like to put pictures in the forum of some of my finds- don't know how to do that either.
 Ghostrider


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 28, 2008)

First for the insurance - Youll have to probably wait for a response from the seller so he knows what is going on.
 For the pictures Click the "Click here to Upload" at the bottom of the white box you type in. 2nd browse and find the picture file in your computer then click it and click upload. 3rd check the "Embed picture in post" at the bottom of the typing area. And when you click Ok to post your message the pics should be there.
 If the file is ove 200kb you will have to crop it to get it to upload.
 Hope this helps!


----------



## coreya (Jul 29, 2008)

Just a quick observation about insurance and the post office, If the dollar amount is under 50.00 dollars i would not bother as the insurance only covers the cost of the item not the added postage ie 15.00 item and 12.00 shipping & handeling total 27.00, insurance only covers the 15.00 portion. Also its my understanding that the post office will not cover glass items. the hassel to collect is not worth the time spent jumping thru the postal Service hoops.


----------



## towhead (Jul 29, 2008)

It appears that only *extremely fragile* items cannot be insured...This does not appear to include bottles....USPS Insurance Info:

http://pe.usps.gov/text/dmm300/503.htm#wp1063624


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 29, 2008)

I still haven't heard back from the seller. I've got 6 ball standard jars coming. What do ya'all think? Insurance or not?
 Ghostrider


----------



## coreya (Jul 29, 2008)

those are some pretty tough jars and since you payed 2.99$ or so is it worth 1.80 to insure 2 dollars? most sellers will pack halfway decent so I personaly would not spend the money. Just my 2 cents worth. 
 ps I dont know how I missed that one!! great buy


----------



## Ghostrider (Aug 1, 2008)

I went ahead and paid the original price, (no insurance). I never did hear back from the seller one way or another. I'm impaitently waiting for the mail. Just a side note. I paid priority shipping for a jar and it has been a total of 7 days, 5 buisness days and no jar. 
 Ghostrider


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 1, 2008)

I insure glass items through USPS all the time. 
 Keep in mind if the item is lost the shipper gets the refund not the buyer.
 And it takes a long time.

 When buyers insure cheaper items (<$20) I normally just buy delivery confirmation and insure it myself. The buyer will get thier money faster and less trouble for me.

 Lately I have just been including delivery confirmation in the shipping cost if people dont get insurance (they usually dont since I have 100% feedback). That way there is never a question whether I shipped item or they got it.


----------

